# Need a home inspector.



## VisionCasting (Feb 13, 2010)

I need a good, make that GREAT home inspector for a home I've got a contract on in Sandy Springs.  Someone certified with a lot of experience and capable of testing for mold, lead paint and radon levels.  PM me if you know a top-notch inspector.  Thanks.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 13, 2010)

Ask a Realtor that is not involved in the transaction. They are usually very familiar with who does a good job. It is key to ask a realtor who is not involved in your transaction.


----------



## Ole Fuzzy (Feb 13, 2010)

Doug Scott is the man for ITP inspection and close metro.  He is referred to as the "Butcher Of Buckhead."

Doug knows his stuff and is fully capable of testifying and does testify as an expert witness on defects.  I know him and have used him as an expert and to inspect big expensive homes for people before they buy.  I distinctly remember one instance in which I referred him to a doctor client that Doug detected foundation problems, and that kept the doctor, who was in love with a house and blinded by it, from buying a big, expensive problem.  

Google "Doug Scott" and "Butcher of Buckhead" to find the Atlanta magazine article on him from a few years back.  It is there, but the link is too long and hard to post.

Douglas Scott
Scott Home Services, Inc.
Atlanta, GA 30350
(770) 394-8952
Cell: (404) 697-2162
http://scotthomeservices.com

If Doug does not work out, there is a guy out in Gwinnett Co. named Jeff Pope that is the guru in the NE corridor.

If those did not work out, I might go to a service like The Inspector General.  The guy that started it lives (or lived) up in Cumming and I have met him through mutual friends and discussed his training and checklist concept in detail.  The home inspection service or "profession" has not been regulated and there has been no certification.  It is a lot like construction contracting used to be, in which anyone with a pickup, a cellphone, and a sign on the side of the truck could profess to be one.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Feb 15, 2010)

VisionCasting said:


> I need a good, make that GREAT home inspector for a home I've got a contract on in Sandy Springs.  Someone certified with a lot of experience and capable of testing for mold, lead paint and radon levels.  PM me if you know a top-notch inspector.  Thanks.



Russ Harrell, Harrell Home Inspection, Inc.
770.978.7858

Doug Scott, aka "The Deal Breaker" has never seen a home he WOULD buy.  He is thorough to the point of terror.  Perhaps that's not a bad thing, but I think you kinda have to understand what is and what is not "major" if he's going to do your inspection.

There are certifications Home Inspectors can get, ie. the American Society of Home Inspectors (ASHI) and they can be code Certified (CABO and International Residential Code.)  They may not be required by law to practice as a Home Inspector, but they are out there.


----------



## Ole Fuzzy (Feb 15, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Doug Scott, aka "The Deal Breaker" has never seen a home he WOULD buy.  He is thorough to the point of terror.  Perhaps that's not a bad thing, but I think you kinda have to understand what is and what is not "major" if he's going to do your inspection.



You're busting on a fellow Tech grad. 

That's the kind that you want if you are the buyer, but not the seller.  All that he does anyway is issue a report, the buyer can always waive the repair or speak with someone about the significance and cost.

Most of those guys are not certified in anything.  If they were that motivated to hit the books and pass tests, they could be doing something more prosperous.  Heck, most of the local govt inspectors are not certified on the code.  The local govts are far too slack in qualifications and will give them up to 3 years to get qualified.  The inspectors push it to the limit, and then change jobs to start the clock over elsewhere.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Feb 15, 2010)

Ole Fuzzy said:


> You're busting on a fellow Tech grad.
> 
> That's the kind that you want if you are the buyer, but not the seller.  All that he does anyway is issue a report, the buyer can always waive the repair or speak with someone about the significance and cost.
> 
> Most of those guys are not certified in anything.  If they were that motivated to hit the books and pass tests, they could be doing something more prosperous.  Heck, most of the local govt inspectors are not certified on the code.  The local govts are far too slack in qualifications and will give them up to 3 years to get qualified.  The inspectors push it to the limit, and then change jobs to start the clock over elsewhere.



Russ Harrell is also a fellow Tech Grad, Architecture, 1990, if I'm not mistaken.   When he graduated the market was about what it is now (impossible to find a job) so he went into home inspection.  Been doing it ever since.

Both were recommended to me by a colleague (and another fellow Tech grad) but Doug came with the caveat that I stated... thorough to the point of being scary.  I don't necessarily mean it is an insult; I appreciate his thoroughness.  But my buddy warned me that some things Doug said were very major issues, his second opinion (Harrell) noticed but said were not all that major.  He ended up buying the house (he wasn't going to before the 2nd opinion) and he hasn't had any problems.


----------



## VisionCasting (Feb 26, 2010)

Here's the update.  MUCH to my broker's dismay I hired Doug Scott.  In fact, my broker was panicked when I said I hired Doug and begged me to use "his" inspector.  DANGER WILL ROBINS.  

The bottom line is this - when you are making an investment of this size you are CRAZY to use an inspector that 'works' for any of the brokers.  The brokers' incentive is to make the deal happen.  When you are the one with the checkbook - EVERYONE except the inspector gets paid ONLY if you buy the house.

For what it's worth I highly recommend anyone use Doug Scott for a transaction.  He is knowledgable WAY beyond any other inspector I've ever used.  He is as thorough as you want him to be, starting with the major things 1st so you can cut your losses if the house is a train wreck.

In case you are curious - the house I am looking at passed his test with flying colors.  He said it's easily in the top 20% of homes he's inspected.

The old adage is really true with home inspectors - "sometimes you get what you pay for".


----------

